# New Zealand Snakes



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2004)

With all the talk on illegal exotics coming into the country and attempts at illegally exporting our natives it's had me pondering the thought; What about New Zealand?

Can you keep a pet snake in New Zealand? The following couple of articles make for some interesting reading!


September 17, 2004. Snake Smugglers Target Snake-Free Zone.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/7242_1010949,001800080002.htm

and who said NZ never had snakes? Looks like a species simular to our Chondro used to exist there :roll: 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/08/0809_020808_wirnzsnake.html


----------



## ether (Oct 18, 2004)

> Can you keep a pet snake in New Zealand?



None actually live there!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*



ether said:


> > Can you keep a pet snake in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> None actually live there!



Really :shock: You're joking? :shock: What about the Irish Python, surely one of those lives there? :roll: :lol: 

Hence the question! Can you bring them in and keep them?! What are their laws on reptile keeping? Does it limit them to lizards only?


----------



## ether (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

No you cant


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

They prefer sheep.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*



ether said:


> No you cant



Why?



Sdaji said:


> They prefer sheep.


Ahhahahahaha


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*



> No you cant
> 
> 
> Why?



They don't want ferals.


----------



## ether (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*



> Why?



That we be like us keeping boas or something.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*



ether said:


> > Why?
> 
> 
> 
> That we be like us keeping boas or something.


But they aren't us, it's New Zealand! Did you know that they are an entirely different country to us Ether :lol: (thats to get you back for thinking I didn't know NZ was snake-free :wink: ) They probably have different regulations -thats what Im getting at! Even though I'm guessing they don't! Do you know Ether or are you just hypothesing? If we have keepers of exotics here under legal restricted licences whats to stop an original influx of these animals reaching NZ by collectors? Not that I really give a bunch of bananas anyway, I was hoping someone might have a bit more insight!


----------



## ether (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

Settle down... 8)  



> Did you know that they are an entirely different country to us Ether



Are you sure about that lol   

(Notice the smiles)


----------



## Hickson (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

Moose:

Their Biosecurity haven't come up with anyconditions of importation for reptiles into NZ, so until they do (it's my guess) that reptiles can't be imported.

Check it out at http://www.maf.govt.nz/biosecurity/....cgi&rows_to_return=1500&submit_search=Search

They probably want to avoid becoming another Guam - and I can't say I blame them.



Hix


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

I think that they have captive populations of beardeds and EWD


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

Thank god some answers! Thanks Hix & Fuscy I can rely on you! It's all I ask lol I just thought I'd raise an interesting topic for discussion. I looked & looked today for any information on reptile groups in NZ and they seem just about non-existant! Surely places like Ireland and the like, snake-free zones, can get snakes for collectors on demand? If the Americans can get everything from Bengal Tigers to just about every single species of our snakes, I thought what are the guidelines for places that have none (eg. New Zealand) Got it yet Ether, jesus! lots of smiles cos it's all cool! :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 18, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

Looks like they might not be snake free for long
http://www.greens.org.nz/searchdocs/PR3118.html
http://forests.org/archive/spacific/nzsnfree.htm

and something to annoy "He who should not be named"

http://www.maf.govt.nz/MAFnet/publications/primarysource/prisrc1000/psoct00/prisrc1000-05.htm


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: New Zealand Snakes*

Is that kiwi girl wearing some kind of space suit to avoid being bitten? :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 19, 2004)

> "The Eastern Brown snake is a killer. If it naturalised in New Zealand no child would be safe playing in bush down the back of the garden," she said.



...and here's the proof! :wink: This one had been spotted hunting a number of kids in the local area only recently! Oh, Spare me!


----------

